# Anna Magdelena Bach - Best recording?



## gekotron (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm looking for a definitive recording of the Anna Magdalena Bach keyboard and vocal works. I'd be fine with a good vocalist or keyboardist, but I mainly care about the keyboard pieces. I'd like them performed on piano ideally, but harpsichord is also great.

Please advise!

Love,
Gekotron


----------

